# Poor mans broadhead sharpening pictorial



## jwatts (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice write up. I have a few to sharpen, so I will give your paint scraper method a shot. Also, I had a few pairs of work out boots. I cut the uppers off of them before I chunked them. I use the old leather uppers to strop my blades. There is enough leather on the upper of a boot to make a few strops on wood handles like you posted.


----------



## seionage (Sep 3, 2008)

ba ha ha

love the humor!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice, I have a friend who uses a clamp and a buffing wheel makes broad head blades super sharp super fast. Thanks for sharing this was very entertaining.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I wonder if this would work with even smaller blades such as on the Grim Reapers? I'm sure the scraper would hold it, but would the angle be good?


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

kinda what i was wondering about small blades and angle. got some muzzy 4 blade use for practice gonna try it out


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks for sharing!

If anybody tries the Grim Reapers ... please post. I have a couple to sharpen myself.


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Got any clues for the muzzy 3 blades?


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 1, 2008)

Could you share exactly how you do the first step with a stone or sandpaper? I don't know which way to move the blades. Will something like this link work? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sMTcc_CmXg

It would be nice to sharpen them like this if possible


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

great write up, will have to try the paint scrapper method. got a couple laying around somewhere in the bottom drawer of my toolbox.


----------



## Timb0w (Mar 27, 2009)

I use a Smiths knife sharpining kit. It uses a clamp & you can sharpen both sides at the same angle.
Link. http://smithsedge.com/products/product.asp?id=34&cid=4


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice RC. Perfect case of the difference between AT & BS. When I saw the topic on BS I completely disregarded it considering the culture there. Then when I saw the same topic on AT with RC attached to it I was sure to read it.

I have great luck using the cardboard without compound. The guys at KME do the same.

happy hunting, dv


----------



## BAMA512 (Feb 14, 2008)

This is bama512,i also have the smiths knife sharpening kit,works great and i bought it at lowes..thanks for the info.on sharpening broadheads..god bless bama512


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I like this post, and it will get results. Some heads are surprisingly not very sharp from the factory.........ttt


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

I do not like to use the word cheap , I rather prefer the word Thrifty to describe my self . Love the write up will pass it along to my cheap, er , I mean thrifty friends ! Great idea !


----------



## AlienX (Nov 16, 2009)

Where can I find the belting leather?


----------



## jtb1967 (Sep 22, 2004)

Do you have any more photos of Mrs. Crabtree's legs? She's hot!


----------



## bb11 (Dec 16, 2009)

Informative and funny! Classic! Good job! Should be a sticky!


----------



## bradshadow (Oct 28, 2009)

awesome and deserves a bump


----------

